# A9 images leaked ;-)



## XL+ (Apr 1, 2017)

An Sony rumors site released the first pics of the Canon 1DXII killer cam. ;-)

http://www.........alpharumors.com/first-sony-a9-image-leaked/ (insert: sony)

Definitively the next body to buy...


----------



## Ozarker (Apr 1, 2017)

XL+ said:


> An Sony rumors site released the first pics of the Canon 1DXII killer cam. ;-)
> 
> http://www.........alpharumors.com/first-sony-a9-image-leaked/ (insert: sony)
> 
> Definitively the next body to buy...



April fools!!!


----------



## XL+ (Apr 1, 2017)

CanonFanBoy said:


> XL+ said:
> 
> 
> > An Sony rumors site released the first pics of the Canon 1DXII killer cam. ;-)
> ...



Hopefully, Japanese Canon managers do not know 1st April fools. Maybe there one of them has an "Enlightenment" and tells his staff to compeed. ;D


----------



## AvTvM (Apr 20, 2017)

https://www.dpreview.com/news/1308959313/the-sony-a9-is-a-24mp-sports-shooting-powerhouse

so now ... who's the April fool ? ;D


----------

